# Old Watch Sunday



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

i started a post this old slim poljot today.



















bowie


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This one for me today.










Alexus


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

I think I'll strap this on for Sunday lunch.










Until then it's a G10.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

A recent addition to my collection.

A Le Cheminant Master Mariner.

Really a re-badged Moeris Grand Prix 25 jewelled automatic.










And this one, a simple Le Cheminant stainless steel, 17 jewelled, dress watch.

Fitted with a Peseux movement calibre 7060.

This watch was actually purchased by Foggy for me, after he saw it.

I have thanked you on my website Ian but just in case you have not seen it.

Thanks again.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Seeing that the `Welshman` has returned, I`ve put on this







...

*Le Cheminant, Unitas 6380, 17 Jewels*


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Seeing that the `Welshman` has returned, I`ve put on this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel honoured Mach.









I carry an axe with me whenever i'm out, just in case I meet you.

Will chop your arm off to get hold of that watch























suppose i'll have to catch you first.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

This today:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Seeing that the `Welshman` has returned, I`ve put on this
> ...


Memo to self; *STAY OUT OF WALES!!!*











> suppose i'll have to catch you first.


Well I do move at Mach 0.0013137 so you could have a problem old man

















Don`t worry if I do ever decide to let it go I`ll let you know


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

> suppose i'll have to catch you first.


Well I do move at Mach 0.0013137 so you could have a problem old man
















According to my calculation Mach 0.0013137 is 1 mph, so catching you should be no problemo.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This slim Avia today


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> > suppose i'll have to catch you first.
> 
> 
> Well I do move at Mach 0.0013137 so you could have a problem old man
> ...


 I know but you forget I`m much younger then you


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

1973 Omega Seamaster f300 for me today. Arrived mid week so it's getting plenty of wrist time at the moment.



















Many thanks Neil, it's a lovely watch.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

This old Sekonda for now; I cannot get a good picture of this one.... it's actually a metallic charcoal dial...


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

now this...


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Tissot Chronograph for me.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Bladerunner said:


> Tissot Chronograph for me.


Now, that is a nice Tissot.

I have a PRS200, as a ready to wear watch.

Pity I don't collect Tissot watches









Roy


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

USEDMODEL said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Tissot Chronograph for me.
> ...


Thanks Roy, I like it too.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice pieces!

Here is one i got back from full service, indoor yellow lighting, I need a light box or something


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Really like the Poljot. They don't seem to do slim "dress" watches anymore.

Gary


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Just for Roy, I'll wear mine today, too.










Le Cheminant Master Mariner, 41 jewel


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

James said:


> I need a light box or something


James - that's a really nice watch.

I found that pointing the light/s through a layer of net curtain material softens them, or away from the watch onto a big piece of white card, or crumpled tin foil.

Don't make this one look even better tho', or I'll have to buy one.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Ticka Ticka Timex...


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

limey said:


> Just for Roy, I'll wear mine today, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Martin

Similar to my Le Cheminant Master Mariner Moeris 25 jewelled.

Recently updated my site, about 10 totally new (to the site) watches.










Roy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to some thing Welsh before coming to work









*Ingersoll Triumph, Made in Gt Britain, un-jeweled c1950`s,*

made by the Anglo-Celtic Watch Co.Ltd., Gurnos Works, Ystradgynlais, Wales.










_Mmmm, two-tone_


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Swapped over to some thing Welsh before coming to work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is what you call a quality watch.

Made in Wales















bet that isn't stamped on the dial.

Made in England, no doubt









Since when has Ystradgynlais been in England.

Roy


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Wearing this one again today.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Swapped over to some thing Welsh before coming to work
> ...


As it says in bold above the photo..... *`Ingersoll Triumph, Made in Gt Britain`*

Not only a daft leek but a short sight one as well


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Bladerunner said:


> Tissot Chronograph for me.


Very nice Alan


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Forgot to mention I was with this all day


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...

















NOW I can see it, better if I put my glasses on, lets







and make up









Made in Gt Britain

NO, prefer to







to the death


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > USEDMODEL said:
> ...


In the words of my late father.... *" You couldn`t knock the skin off a left-handed rice puddin"* ya daft great (& extremely old) leek!!!


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...










PS It is longsighted if you can't read close up.

Just thought I would add another wrinkle to your, already, overcrowded brain.









Roy


----------

